# Moving to cyprus



## mackem (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to this forum. at the minute we live in France moved from the uk 2 years ago, however we haven't really settled as such and we do like cyprus been many times on jolie days staying around paphos also we like the polis latchi area,what type of price are we looking at for a 3 bed house/appart/villa with an outside area patio/pool etc. any good web sites for houses, we'll be over after the year to have a look around any good recommended estate agents and one's to avoid and what else should we be careful of and what to look out for. any advice like this we will be very gratfull. Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mackem said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum. at the minute we live in France moved from the uk 2 years ago, however we haven't really settled as such and we do like cyprus been many times on jolie days staying around paphos also we like the polis latchi area,what type of price are we looking at for a 3 bed house/appart/villa with an outside area patio/pool etc. any good web sites for houses, we'll be over after the year to have a look around any good recommended estate agents and one's to avoid and what else should we be careful of and what to look out for. any advice like this we will be very gratfull. Many thanks.



Hi mackem, welcome to the forum.
Prices vary widely depending on the area, the size, whether its detched or not and of coursesize of plot.
The agents to avoid are the ones who offer cheap inspection trips as they baby sit you the whole time you are here and put you under pressure to buy, often a totally unsuitable property for your particular needs.
Do not come over with any of the big developers as the above also applies to them and you do not have much choice with developers.
Come over independently and look around to see which area you like best first.
good luck in your hunt

Veronica


----------



## mackem (Nov 29, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi mackem, welcome to the forum.
> Prices vary widely depending on the area, the size, whether its detched or not and of coursesize of plot.
> The agents to avoid are the ones who offer cheap inspection trips as they baby sit you the whole time you are here and put you under pressure to buy, often a totally unsuitable property for your particular needs.
> Do not come over with any of the big developers as the above also applies to them and you do not have much choice with developers.
> ...


Hi Veronica, thanks for that and we will take note, the area will be either Paphos, polis or latchi we've been several times on holiday but any other info that you think might be relevant we will be gratefull of. Thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I have to say that I disagree with Veronica (sorry Veronica!) about not using the big estate agents and ones that offer cheap trips as all serve a purpose. Although several of the companies we consulted offered cheap flights we didn't take advantage because we recognised that nobody offers something for nothing! If they are offering cheap flights they will want to get their investment back somehow! There are plenty of smaller agents in Cyprus who don't offer cheap trips but still do the 'big sell' on you. So you just have to be aware of what you are walking into! 

I like big estate agents because you get a good choice. We were taken around for days by three agents from BuySell Cyprus. They gave us a good choice of properties that ticked anything in our boxes and some that ticked all. They didn't rush us, they happily took us back several times to the same properties, pointed out advantages and drawbacks and helped us deal with developers that only spoke Greek. And, at the end of the day they have found us what we wanted. I could not say the same about another smaller company that we went to.

What I recommend is that you look around. Have a look at a range of advertising sources- agents, papers, internet. Drive around the areas you are interested in, if you find a site you are interested in, don't be afraid of ringing the developer and speaking to him yourself (many speak very good English). Take your time, go back a couple of times to ones you like and don't be pressured by anyone! This will be your home not theirs and what they like or dislike has no relevance! When you find your ideal property walk away and see if another source is advertising it cheaper... it happens in England and it happens here! Then do the deal using whoever you liked and trusted best.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I have to say that I disagree with Veronica (sorry Veronica!) about not using the big estate agents and ones that offer cheap trips as all serve a purpose. Although several of the companies we consulted offered cheap flights we didn't take advantage because we recognised that nobody offers something for nothing! If they are offering cheap flights they will want to get their investment back somehow! There are plenty of smaller agents in Cyprus who don't offer cheap trips but still do the 'big sell' on you. So you just have to be aware of what you are walking into!
> 
> I like big estate agents because you get a good choice. We were taken around for days by three agents from BuySell Cyprus. They gave us a good choice of properties that ticked anything in our boxes and some that ticked all. They didn't rush us, they happily took us back several times to the same properties, pointed out advantages and drawbacks and helped us deal with developers that only spoke Greek. And, at the end of the day they have found us what we wanted. I could not say the same about another smaller company that we went to.
> 
> What I recommend is that you look around. Have a look at a range of advertising sources- agents, papers, internet. Drive around the areas you are interested in, if you find a site you are interested in, don't be afraid of ringing the developer and speaking to him yourself (many speak very good English). Take your time, go back a couple of times to ones you like and don't be pressured by anyone! This will be your home not theirs and what they like or dislike has no relevance! When you find your ideal property walk away and see if another source is advertising it cheaper... it happens in England and it happens here! Then do the deal using whoever you liked and trusted best.



Babs maybe I didnt put myself across correctly. What I was saying was dont come with the developers as you dont have as much choice and dont come with those who offer cheap inspection trips.
I did not say not to use the big estate agents.

Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

I have to come down on the side of the sentiment shown by Veronice in her first post, yes mackem, come over, rent for a month to have the opportunity to look at a few properties and different agents. Avoid the cheap inspection trips like the plague, you get nothing for nothing and we should all be grown up enough to appreciate that.

After all, when ypu bought your last car, you probably spent a little time and looked round the garages, manufacturers etc before deciding. Similarly, a house is a much bigger investment (unless you drive a ferrari!), and the same consideration should be given to all aspects.

Explore the areas yourself at different times of day, go without chaperones, talk to agents with your repuirements and get them to present you with a few options. Decide and stick to your budget. Most of us agents in the current marketplace can negotiate between buyer and seller to find a middle ground.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grumpy said:


> I have to come down on the side of the sentiment shown by Veronice in her first post, yes mackem, come over, rent for a month to have the opportunity to look at a few properties and different agents. Avoid the cheap inspection trips like the plague, you get nothing for nothing and we should all be grown up enough to appreciate that.
> 
> After all, when ypu bought your last car, you probably spent a little time and looked round the garages, manufacturers etc before deciding. Similarly, a house is a much bigger investment (unless you drive a ferrari!), and the same consideration should be given to all aspects.
> 
> Explore the areas yourself at different times of day, go without chaperones, talk to agents with your repuirements and get them to present you with a few options. Decide and stick to your budget. Most of us agents in the current marketplace can negotiate between buyer and seller to find a middle ground.



I agree with grumpy that you should rent first and look around.
If you come over with cash to buy you can get some very good bargains now with resales.
Some resale properties are also for long term rent so you can try before you buy.
We are finding that many selllers can now be persuaded to rent long term if they have been on the market for some time. Its is win win situation as it brings in income for the sellers while they wait for a buyer and the buyers can try out the house before committing themselves.
Maybe worth considering going down that route.

regards Veronica


----------



## mackem (Nov 29, 2008)

Many thanks to all for the reply's, and we will take notice, very similar to what we done when we bought our house here in France. What about the general cost of living in cyprus, service's, fuel any 'social' charges etc. 
Does anyone know of Mr & Mrs Trevor Kemp last I knew they lived in Pissouri.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mackem said:


> Many thanks to all for the reply's, and we will take notice, very similar to what we done when we bought our house here in France. What about the general cost of living in cyprus, service's, fuel any 'social' charges etc.
> Does anyone know of Mr & Mrs Trevor Kemp last I knew they lived in Pissouri.


Cyprus Bill has full lsits of prices of just about everything you need and they update weekly
Click on this link CYPRUSBILL 

I have good friends living in Pissouri so I will ask them if they know your friends.

regards Veronica


----------

